# [EVDL] battery pack straps



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Ben,

I stop using these type of clamps years ago. I use the Tee Bolt type which 
you can torque a lot tighter which you can purchase at most hydraulic hose 
shops.

The only problem is that you have to make room for the Tee Bolt. I prefer 
the stainless steel double wire tie using a 12 or 10 gage wire. You double 
up wire in a loop and wrap twice around the item you are banding. Stick the 
ends through the loop and tighten it up with a clamping tool which folds 
back the wire ends flat against the item which leaves no obstruction.

We use it to secure the ends of Heat Wrap that is use to cover exhaust 
headers and stainless steel wrap around water and fuel hoses that allow hose 
ends to slip over the wire ties.

See tool and click on HOW IT WORKS at:

http://clamptool.com/

Roland



----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Ben Jarrett" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, January 11, 2012 8:24 PM
Subject: [EVDL] battery pack straps





Hey guys,

I'm considering using "Any-Diameter Worm-Drive Hose and Tube Clamps"
from:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-hose-clamps/=frmcc6


to strap may CALB batteries together (I will have a 1/8" Aluminum endplate 
on each side).

Any thoughts on this?

thanks so much,

-ben
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: 
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120111/10f1b397/attachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's what I did:

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2010/12/plug-bug-strapping-thundersky-batteries-together/

Works great. 11,000+ miles later, and I have zero swelling of the cells (I don't abuse them, and DO use a BMS).

corbin



> Ben Jarrett wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> corbin dunn wrote:
> > Here's what I did:
> >
> > http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2010/12/plug-bug-strapping-thundersky-batteries-together/
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > On Wed, Jan 11, 2012 at 10:33:54PM -0800, corbin dunn wrote:
> >> Here's what I did:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Thu, Jan 12, 2012 at 1:59 PM, corbin dunn


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I havet to double check, but I think my max voltage is currently set to 3.7 volts. Previously, I was using 3.8 volts (for at least 3-4 months) with no swelling. They were venting on hot days, and the car would smell slightly "sweet" from the lithium (I've heard others describing this). This went away when I dropped the voltage to 3.7 volts, and regularly stop the charge (via ChartPoint's app when I'm at work) once the system detects low current draw.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Nelson wrote:
> 
> > On Thu, Jan 12, 2012 at 1:59 PM, corbin dunn
> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > On 1/12/2012 3:59 PM, corbin dunn wrote:
> >> I remember you mentioning this before. I think the 1/8" plate is stiff enough -- especially when combined with a tight battery box and three straps. So far, I haven't seen any data indicating otherwise.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

see below...

On Fri, Jan 13, 2012 at 1:24 PM, corbin dunn
<[email protected]> wrote:
>
>


> David Nelson wrote:
> >
> >> On Thu, Jan 12, 2012 at 1:59 PM, corbin dunn
> >> <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------

